# baby powder



## Alanatt (Oct 19, 2018)

can you soap with baby powder? if yes how? what would be the benefits?


----------



## DeeAnna (Oct 19, 2018)

What kind of baby powder do you mean? Talc powder? Starch powder? Another kind of powder?

Talc is basically an inert mineral, and I would expect it to behave fairly similar to clay in soap. Corn starch, potato starch, etc are also fillers, but they react with lye and water. They can make soaping tricky due to that reaction. 

All these ingredients can be used to make soap with a higher water content to make a cheaper soap. They might affect the feel of the soap bar or alter the soap lather somewhat. They would be interesting to try, I suppose, but I wouldn't expect any grand and amazing benefits.


----------



## Alanatt (Oct 19, 2018)

thanks DeeAnna. i will read the ingredients and check. i was thinking J&J baby powder

thats the ingredients listed


----------



## lsg (Oct 19, 2018)

Corn starch is the main ingredient listed.
"  Starch powders such as cornstarch and arrowroot powder are also used as a fragrance fixative in cold process soap. These powders work the same way as clays by absorbing the scent and helping the scent last longer in soap. To use, mix your fragrance with the powder and then add to traced soap. We recommend ¼ to ½ tsp. of starch powder per pound of oils (PPO)."

http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.co...-Secrets-Anchoring-Fragrances-In-CP-Soap.aspx


----------



## Alanatt (Oct 19, 2018)

thank you very much


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 19, 2018)

What are you trying to accomplish by using Baby Powder in soap?


----------



## IrishLass (Oct 19, 2018)

I've never tried baby powder in soap, but adding rice starch is on my list to try adding to a batch of soap. I decided I wanted to try doing so after having used a soap with rice starch in it while on vacation. It had a lovely, silky feel to it.


IrishLass


----------



## Alanatt (Oct 19, 2018)

cmzaha said:


> What are you trying to accomplish by using Baby Powder in soap?


Just doing some reading came across it and thought it would be nice so i asked, no special reasons but now i'm curious lol



IrishLass said:


> I've never tried baby powder in soap, but adding rice starch is on my list to try adding to a batch of soap. I decided I wanted to try doing so after having used a soap with rice starch in it while on vacation. It had a lovely, silky feel to it.
> 
> 
> IrishLass


sounds good. I was reading up on corn meal in soap as well looks ike a good exfoliant


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 19, 2018)

Alanatt said:


> Just doing some reading came across it and thought it would be nice so i asked, no special reasons but now i'm curious lol


The baby powder might give a silky feel like IL mentioned above.



Alanatt said:


> sounds good. I was reading up on corn meal in soap as well looks like a good exfoliant


I find cornmeal to be quite scratchy. But you just have to try in small batches to decide what you like


----------



## Alanatt (Oct 20, 2018)

cmzaha said:


> The baby powder might give a silky feel like IL mentioned above.
> 
> 
> I find cornmeal to be quite scratchy. But you just have to try in small batches to decide what you like



Thanks for that info. I will blend the cornmeal some more to get it a little more powdery. It may relieve some of the scratchiness. And since the baby powder is mainly cornstarch and it was mentioned it acts like a scent fixative i'll use that in place of clays (which are extremely hard to get here in Trinidad) and see how the scents hold.

Thanks so much you guys


----------



## Dawni (Oct 21, 2018)

IrishLass said:


> I've never tried baby powder in soap, but adding rice starch is on my list to try adding to a batch of soap. I decided I wanted to try doing so after having used a soap with rice starch in it while on vacation. It had a lovely, silky feel to it.
> 
> 
> IrishLass


Anything from rice gives a nice feel to the soap and is apparently very good for your skin.
I once tried triple rice with rice water, rice flour, and ground up rice.. It was so nice to use. It's on my to do list to, for eventually lol

Sorry I strayed away lol


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Oct 21, 2018)

I went nuts once using all kinds of starches and other dry ingredients to soap. I used 1 tsp to 1 Tbls PPO to bulk up soaps with a high % of liquid oil. Bob's Red Mill Potato Starch was my favorite. It not only added silkiness but boosts  lather as well.

ETA: Just for fun, try using potato water, rice water, pasta water to make the lye solution --also adds a silky feel and boosts lather... or was it just my imagination?


----------



## Alanatt (Oct 21, 2018)

Zany_in_CO said:


> I went nuts once using all kinds of starches and other dry ingredients to soap. I used 1 tsp to 1 Tbls PPO to bulk up soaps with a high % of liquid oil. Bob's Red Mill Potato Starch was my favorite. It not only added silkiness but boosts  lather as well.
> 
> ETA: Just for fun, try using potato water, rice water, pasta water to make the lye solution --also adds a silky feel and boosts lather... or was it just my imagination?


ooooo that sounds like a great experiment. i'm gonna try that for sure


----------



## amd (Oct 24, 2018)

I'll vouch for rice water. Made a batch with it this summer, and it is super silky.


----------

